# Are we are being watched from afar?



## watchingfromafar (Jan 1, 2021)

*Are we are being watched from afar?

The probability that aliens are watching us can be calculated*. There are billions of galaxies with billions of planets circling billions of suns.

Milky Way Galaxy, where earth resides







Nebula and galaxies
*https://tinyurl.com/yc8ak6mm*

That amounts to more probable planets than there are grains of sand in the Sahara Desert.





Is it fiction or non-fiction to believe in Aliens?
*fiction*
_fiction based on imagined future scientific or technological advances and major social or environmental changes, frequently portraying space or time travel and life on other planets.
Science fiction is a genre of speculative fiction that typically deals with imaginative and futuristic concepts such as advanced science and technology, space exploration, time travel, parallel universes, and extraterrestrial life
Fiction generally is a narrative form, in any medium, consisting of people, events, or places that are imaginary—in other words, not based strictly on history or fact_
*Non-fiction*
_Nonfiction is any document or media content that intends, in good faith, to present only truth and accuracy regarding information, events, or people. Nonfictional content may be presented either objectively or subjectively. Wikipedia_

With all the above known, what are our scientists doing to make the first contact-?

_Europe's New Deep-Space Listening Station Rises
The European Space Agency's new deep-space tracking station in Malargue, Argentina, will serve as a vital communications link to spacecraft exploring the solar system. The 35-meter antenna is part of ESA's ESTRACK network and was_ completed in 2012

*Earlier this month, NASA's Kepler Mission announced it had found 54 planets orbiting stars in so-called "habitable zones"*_ in our galaxy, where the climate could be suitable for liquid water.

After the planets were found, NASA alerted the SETI Institute (Search for Extraterrestrial Intelligence) of their locations. The institute's scientists started listening to those planets, and while they haven't heard any intelligent life yet, there's plenty of other noise to be heard in space._
Tuning In Space Noise For Sounds Of Life

*What Intelligent Noise Could Sound Like*
_If scientists at SETI do hear an alien signal, it probably won't sound like Saturn's aurora. That signal is astrophysical, meaning it occurs naturally. The SETI Institute is hunting for a signal that doesn't.

"The reason we look for that," Tarter says, "is that technology can create such signals very inexpensively — and it doesn't seem to be possible for nature to do that naturally."

Like a signal that shows up at only one frequency on the radio dial: Tarter says a signal like that could help answer the question, "Are we alone?"_

*China Built the World’s Largest Telescope, But Has No One to Run It

China’s FAST (Five-hundred-meter Aperture Spherical radio Telescope)*_ is the largest radio telescope in the world, dwarfing the 1,000-foot (305-meter) Arecibo radio telescope in Puerto Rico. FAST was a heavy lift for China, with a final price tag of $180 million._

The probability that there are living aliens watching us is extremely high and I believe the reason they have not made contact





China Built the World's Largest Telescope, But Has No One to Run It - ExtremeTech

_SETI Institute and National Radio Astronomy Observatory Team Up for SETI Science at the Very Large Array_





*Why are they not talking to us-?*
So; what remains is the ultimate question, why have they decided not to reveal themselves?

*The Star Trek TV series could provide us with one possibility. 
The primary code as set out is not to disturb the evolutionary process of developing planets*. You can watch, you can record but you cannot touch.

Some day they will say hello and I believe that day will come when humanity ends wars, ends murdering each other. That day will come when we become civilized and that day will come if and only if we do not destroy mankind before then.

*What say you, fellow human*- what would you say if,----- no; when they came knocking on your door?


----------



## Anomalism (Jan 1, 2021)

I think _at most_ Earth could be recorded in some alien database as a planet that has life on it. The idea that a being capable of traversing the universe would be wasting its time fucking around with Earth politics is kind of absurd.


----------



## konradv (Jan 1, 2021)

Uh, thought you were talking about the guy across the alley watching the "conjunction" a week out.


----------



## watchingfromafar (Jan 3, 2021)

I did a poor job of creating this forum. The idea was to show how many governments sponsored efforts to identify and possibly communicate with aliens is currently going on. Our government and others are spending millions to make that first connection. It is even possible that such a connection has already been made.

One of Trumps last executive orders is to declassify our federal UFO search.

Anyway, my attempt was a failure so I’m moving on to other interesting topics. Hope to see you there as well.


----------



## Wyatt earp (Jan 3, 2021)

They are already here


----------



## Indeependent (Jan 3, 2021)

watchingfromafar said:


> *Are we are being watched from afar?
> 
> The probability that aliens are watching us can be calculated*. There are billions of galaxies with billions of planets circling billions of suns.
> 
> ...


*primary code*
Prime Directive


----------



## petro (Jan 3, 2021)

There are beacons several light years out warning of the crazed hairless primates on the third world from Sol.

Or...
Earth is a farm and they haven't harvested us yet.


----------



## DrLove (Jan 3, 2021)

Yes, I think it's more probable than not that other civilizations know about and watch us. 
Hopefully they don't land and demand to be taken to our leader until January 20th


----------



## DrLove (Jan 3, 2021)

bear513 said:


> They are already here



Very possible - It was a joke


----------



## watchingfromafar (Jan 3, 2021)

Indeependent said:


> Prime Directive



Thanks, that is the Star Trek's Prime Directive
thanks
-


----------



## TheParser (Jan 3, 2021)

As many a person has observed, why in the blank would an alien from an advanced planet want to have  anything to do with this planet that is populated by such awful creatures as human beings?


----------



## Wyatt earp (Jan 3, 2021)

DrLove said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > They are already here
> ...


----------



## Indeependent (Jan 3, 2021)

TheParser said:


> As many a person has observed, why in the blank would an alien from an advanced planet want to have  anything to do with this planet that is populated by such awful creatures as human beings?


Why does the US want to have anything to do with Afriica?


----------



## watchingfromafar (Jan 3, 2021)

TheParser said:


> As many a person has observed, why in the blank would an alien from an advanced planet want to have  anything to do with this planet that is populated by such awful creatures as human beings?


I believe they look upon us as children, who need a helping hand. I believe a lot of the inventions that have sprung up were ideas planted in the inventor’s head to help us evolve.
Then again, maybe not
-


----------



## watchingfromafar (Jan 3, 2021)

Indeependent said:


> Why does the US want to have anything to do with Afriica?


Our human ancestors came from Africa
-


----------



## Indeependent (Jan 3, 2021)

watchingfromafar said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > Why does the US want to have anything to do with Afriica?
> ...


Iraq...the civilized human traveled to Greece and the cannibals traveled to Africa.


----------



## TheParser (Jan 3, 2021)

Indeependent said:


> TheParser said:
> 
> 
> > As many a person has observed, why in the blank would an alien from an advanced planet want to have  anything to do with this planet that is populated by such awful creatures as human beings?
> ...



Oh, my!


----------



## Indeependent (Jan 3, 2021)

TheParser said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > TheParser said:
> ...


Do you have an answer?


----------



## Papageorgio (Jan 3, 2021)

Don Henley sums it up well.

From the Arizona desert
To the Salisbury Plain
Lights on the horizon
Patterns on the grain
Anxious eyes turned upward
Clutching souvenirs
Carrying our highest hopes
And our darkest fears

They swear there was an accident
Back in '47
Little man with a great big head
Splattered down from heaven
Government conspiracy
Cover-ups and lies
Hidden in the desert
Under endless skies

Well, it's a cold, cold, cold, cold, cold, cold, cold, cold
Post, postmodern world
No time for heroes, no place for good guys
No room for Rocky The Flying Squirrel

They're not here, they're not coming
Not in a million years
Turn your weary eyes back homeward
Stop your trembling, dry your tears
You may see the heavens flashing
You may hear the cosmos humming
But I promise you, my brother
They're not here, they're not coming


----------



## watchingfromafar (Jan 10, 2021)

Scientists tracked the reddish-colored ‘Oumuamua from Oct. 14, 2017, until Jan. 2, 2018, after which it became too faint to detect even using the most powerful telescopes. It is estimated to be a half-mile (800 meters) long, tumbling through space.

The researchers wrote that a “straightforward explanation for ‘Oumuamua is that it is a planetesimal” - a planetary building block - or a fragment of one - formed in faraway star system.

Its composition remains a mystery, including whether it is just rock or includes some metal or other ingredients. It is currently located beyond Saturn, dashing out of our solar system.

*Scientists conclude cigar-shaped interstellar object not an alien spaceship

The above was not a conclusion, it was a guess*


----------



## Death Angel (Jan 12, 2021)

watchingfromafar said:


> *Are we are being watched from afar?
> 
> The probability that aliens are watching us can be calculated*. There are billions of galaxies with billions of planets circling billions of suns.
> 
> ...


Yes. We are being watched, and judged


----------



## Dalia (Jan 15, 2021)

watchingfromafar said:


> *Are we are being watched from afar?
> 
> The probability that aliens are watching us can be calculated*. There are billions of galaxies with billions of planets circling billions of suns.
> 
> ...


I had watched a documentary in France about the possibility that would have other intelligent form in the universe, but the documentary pointed out that the chances that we have managed to live on this earth are very unique a lot of circumstance and luck that make that the chances that it is another life at least in the Milky Way are almost zero but the universe is so immense that no one can really know .


----------



## Paranormal Conviction (Apr 19, 2022)

watchingfromafar said:


> I did a poor job of creating this forum. The idea was to show how many governments sponsored efforts to identify and possibly communicate with aliens is currently going on. Our government and others are spending millions to make that first connection. It is even possible that such a connection has already been made.
> 
> One of Trumps last executive orders is to declassify our federal UFO search.
> 
> Anyway, my attempt was a failure so I’m moving on to other interesting topics. Hope to see you there as well.


Hello. I would like to interview you for a podcast. These are done over the phone, from the comfort of you favorite chair or couch, and then posted to YouTube. Feel free to E mail ParanormalConviction at G mail dot com if you would like to be a guest. Thank You!


----------



## konradv (Apr 19, 2022)

Maybe we haven’t met aliens because we’re first.  Someone has to be.


----------

